# Briley Extended Range Choke



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with this choke.. good or bad? I just bought one for an extrema 2 as was courious as to your results.

Thanks DD


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't have brileys my self (old hasting wad strippers). But better than 85% of the shot gunners at my sportsman club use the Brileys.

 Al


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a briley extended IM in a browning, don't know if this is the same thing but I loved it. Money well spent.


----------



## gooseaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I just Bought one my self, Took it to the range today to test in my Extrema 2 Very impressed. Kent 3" # 1's, and bb's worked great and 3.5" hevishot # 2's where awesome at 35 and 50 yards. Money well spent IMO. I didn't think it was all the tight at 35 yards. Should be a great addition to the EXTREMA 2


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes awsome choke,you'll be very pleased. 3" duces in hevi shot does a # out to 60yds,3.5's in 4's with this choke is almost an over kill.What makes this choke better than your run of the mill extended choke is two things,1st it has straight rifling to take the spin off the shot cup as it exits the muzzel which allows the shot payload to stay in the cup longer and will give you a tighter pattern,2nd it has reverse porting to help keep the shot payload in the shot cup as long as possible giving you a denser pattern at longer ranges.

PS~ This choke constriction might not be compatable with some steel shot loads and or larger shot size,so I would suggest you check with briley to make sure it works with your shot shell choice.Or better yet come on over and join us at Hevi Shot... :wink:

BTW~ Hevi shot is coming out with a new line of chokes for both hevi shot and hevi metal,they are built by carlson and are even a tighter contriction than what briley has put out for even more lethal range if ya need it.


----------

